# Baja East Cape, August 2019



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

So this was our first time to Baja and I’ve had my eyes on the east cape for a long time. The quieter scenes, open beaches and freedom to roam was very appealing but above all things we were attracted to, it was the Roosterfish that truly brought us here.

My wife Danniella and I stayed at the Hotel Buenavista Beach Resort, a family owned operation in Buenavista, about 45 minutes North/Northeast of the San Jose Del Cabo. The staff there is amazing. You’re treated like family throughout your stay and they really go above and beyond to make sure your stay is a great one. The food at the hotel Restaurant is outstanding as well and they’ll prepare your catches various ways.

We brought several travel rods with us and hit the beaches both on foot and by ATV every day of our stay. Fishing from the sand and exclusively using artificials, we caught and released several Roosterfish, various species of Snapper, Grouper, Jacks and more. It was light tackle paradise. We mostly threw Topwater poppers, jerkbaits and spoons as well as mixing in fly fishing periodically. We did a lot of running around on the ATV and between combing the beaches searching for cruising Roosterfish and exploring the trails along the East Cape, there was never a dull moment.

We fished two days aboard the “Nath&Mich” with Captain Omar Sandez. The first day we mostly trolled and then did some Roosterfishing in close. We caught many Dorado up to 35lbs or so, a 9-10ft Hammerhead Shark and had a close shot with a big Roosterfish. It was a very action packed day. Our second day with Capt. Omar, we started out gathering big live baits and then ran a ways to Omar’s favorite spots for BIG Roosters. While slow trolling live baits we took turns throwing a big popper and were rewarded with a nice Dorado right on the beachfront. It was about noon when we got the bite we were looking for and after a lengthy battle, Danniella landed a true Pez Gallo of a lifetime with a weight pushing the 100lb mark!!! After quick pictures she was revived and safely released.

It goes without saying that we will be back. The beautiful landscape, friendly atmosphere and open access to world class fishing makes it a very complete package.

Here's a few highlight pictures


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

just a few more


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice. I know y’all had a blast.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you catch any whiting?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks awesome Chris!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah!!!! Rooster is on the bucket list!!! Glad it was a great time to relax and spend some time together!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Freaking sweet!!


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

hell yes!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Now that is a bucket list type of trip. Great job


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

That rooster was a stud! 

Were the surf rods the travel rods you brought with you?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, what a fish! That is a beautiful area. I agree that it is one to put on the bucket list. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

nb&twil said:


> Did you catch any whiting?


Lol!! No, sorry buddy, we failed on the whiting


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

kanaka said:


> That rooster was a stud!
> 
> Were the surf rods the travel rods you brought with you?


Yeah it was!!! It was a good bit bigger than my personal best (in my avatar).

Yes sir. I brought a Daiwa Ardito Travel Surf rod, two Fenwick HMG travels that have been everywhere with us, two fly rods and a heavy baitcaster travel rod.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Living my dream.... again....


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the fact that in the pic, you can barely see your better half peeking out behind the rooster!
Were you nervous about roaming around the beaches without a BFG on you?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

kanaka said:


> I like the fact that in the pic, you can barely see your better half peeking out behind the rooster!
> *Were you nervous about roaming around the beaches without a BFG on you?*


Not at all. The East Cape is so quiet and everybody there is super friendly. I've learned that most places we've visited are no different than here at home. The places you shouldn't be, you can tell you shouldn't be there. Other than that, most people are just people and I'd still like to believe that the majority are inherently good. We made a lot of friends there and I've never been so anxious to go back. I could move there tomorrow 100%


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

You should have targeted a little bigger Roosters, those woulda been good ones next year..:whistling:


Serious those are HUGE!!:thumbsup:
What a dream trip.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*My Casita at Spa Buena Vista*

 I don't intend to highjack your post, so I will keep it brief and if anyone is interested contact me and I will post my East Cape story. We had intended to return to Buena Vista after roaming a few years, but we discovered Bayou Chico - Long story shortened...


In 1956 the Marine Corps sent me to Camp Pendleton, California. I knew I had arrived at the "Promised Land" so I stayed. After my enlistment, I went to Orange County and became a Fireman in Anaheim. In addition to pursuing higher education with the GI Bill, I flipped houses, raced bicycles, raced sailboats, went fishing & raised a family. 



I began going to Mexico as a 17 year old Marine since I could buy booze legally. Over the years I made many sailboat races to the Baja or served as a race official at the finish line, like Cabo San Lucas, LaPaz, Ensenada,etc. My first time driving the 1,100 miles from Long Beach to Cabo, I returned up the east coast of the Baja peninsula and "discovered" Spa Buena Vista. The Mexican government had just allowed foreigners to buy property on the beach or 99 year leases, sound familiar? I partnered with a Mexican from La Paz, we bought a piece of property between the Rancho Buena Vista Hotel and the Spa Buena Vista Hotel, about 100 yards from the beach, bull dozed the hill top, dug a swimming pool and built 4 casitas around the pool all with beautiful views of the Sea of Cortez. Floating around in our pool, we could also see the Sea:thumbup:


Without going into great detail, we sold one casita and got all our investment back, kept one for our live in caretaker and we had our own casitas, about 1,200 sq. ft. each, 3 bedrooms etc. I brought a 14' aluminum skiff down with a 16 HP Suzy and caught a bunch of fish over the next 8 years. If you have visited my guest cottage on Edgewater Dr., you have seen pictures & my mounted Pez Vela (sail fish) hanging on the walls. I caught a 120lb Striped Marlin about 1/4 mile in front of the Casita. That is the one Marlin that is good to eat.


In 1990 after sailing through the Panama Canal and up to Mobile, then 390 miles up the Tenn-Tom, we decided to sell our Buena Vista house to a friend ffrom SoCal who loved fishing like we do, however, the Mexican government does not recognize foreigners selling leased land. So I had to get a Mexican Green Card & Passport and become a "legal resident". When questioned about how does a 6'2" blue eyed, blonde be a Mexican, I explain that many years ago my ancestor Dutch Pirates settled parts of the Baja. In fact there are small villages of blue eyed, blonde persons in parts of the Baja.


Back to fishing--- Anyone planning on a few weeks fishing in Buena Vista, PM or call me as my friend is renting "our" casita.


Senor Tomas AKA "Old Flat Head"


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> I don't intend to highjack your post, so I will keep it brief and if anyone is interested contact me and I will post my East Cape story. We had intended to return to Buena Vista after roaming a few years, but we discovered Bayou Chico - Long story shortened...
> 
> 
> In 1956 the Marine Corps sent me to Camp Pendleton, California. I knew I had arrived at the "Promised Land" so I stayed. After my enlistment, I went to Orange County and became a Fireman in Anaheim. In addition to pursuing higher education with the GI Bill, I flipped houses, raced bicycles, raced sailboats, went fishing & raised a family.
> ...


Very cool story! I think I even know which property you're talking about. I think it overlooks the access there near Rancho Buenavista.


----------

